# First Honey of 2010



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Neat. And right in the right place, your kitchen. Good job. I wish my honey house looked that nice.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Thx, the wife wanted me to do it in the garage :no: Just a single super with two uncapped frames but Mama wanted some and I was getting antsy to fire up the 3100. So we got close to 2 gal off of that.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like its missing a ball bearing?


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, how does it taste?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

MAXANT said:


> Looks like its missing a ball bearing?


:lpf:


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

FindlayBee said:


> Ok, how does it taste?


Like honey?  I have to be honest...I am not a honey eater but my wife says it is good!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I FOUND THE BALL!!!:doh:


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

I did my first harvest yesterday. My parents stopped over just a few minutes ago for a quick visit. I let them taste it and ask them how it tastes. Well, the response was "like honey".

So, it appears that honey tastes just like honey.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL! My wife tells me there are floral undertones, Oh and my son dropped by today to eat some comb and said it was fantastic even his girlfriend who does not like honey loved it... I am sure if you did a side by side taste test with some store bought and yours they would know the difference!!:thumbsup:


----------

